# Green Faucet LED for Bathroom- Halloween Party



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw these and thought how cool these are to place in my bathrooms for for nuclear fallout party. Just how to find out if they fit. This website had alot of LED bulbs on sale too.

http://www.miniinthebox.com/handy-trends-nozzle-faucet-light-ld8002-a3_p246679.html


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Those are cool ... I might get some for future use!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, now I want one!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I bet they work better in low lighting, so just light your bathroom that night with candles and take the bulb out of the overhead light. Cool concept though.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I Like It!! I have a dragon sculpture made from resin that I plan on making a fantasy garden water feature for my wife. I planned on making it spray water to look like fire this will make it alot easier to do.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

wow the color changing one is great for just around the house


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the red/blue ones and they just screw onto the taps threaded piece.. Now if you may need an adapter if you have the wrong thread type ( inside vs outside i believe) if i recall correctly.


----------

